# How Do I Disconnect Freestanding Gas Fireplace



## tammydago (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello everyone!  I need to disconnect my freestanding gas fireplace in order to have new carpet installed.  I don't know how to disconnect the upside down L shaped black stove pipe that vents through the wall.  The joints of the stovepipe are sealed so I'm not sure where to try to disconnect it.  We are going to hook it back up once the carpet is installed, so I don't want to damage anything.  Can anyone help?


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 19, 2014)

Can you take a pic &/or  tell us what unit you have? That can help us tell you how to remove it.


----------



## R'Lee (Aug 20, 2014)

Pictures are worth a thousand words and far fewer misunderstood replies.


----------



## R'Lee (Aug 20, 2014)

double post.


----------



## tammydago (Aug 20, 2014)

Ok, here are some pics.  Thanks!  I really hope someone can help me out with this.  I appreciate your time.

-Tammy


----------



## R'Lee (Aug 20, 2014)

Caveat to my remarks ; if in doubt, have a contractor remove it.  My personal thoughts are that this pipe is probably no different than what is used for a wood burner where the sections are all male/female with probable sheet metal screws securing them.  At the elbow, remove the screws if evident and while someone is holding on to the wall's parallel section, walk the stove and the vertical & 90 elbow section of the pipe backwards.  The entire unit with the vertical and elbow will "probably" remain in tact....


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 21, 2014)

Those vent sections are a twist lock design - 1/4 turn engagement.
Any rivets you see are not holding the sections 
together, just holding a trim piece on the outside.
First thing is to shut the unit off & then shut off the gas to the unit. 
There should be a shut off underneath...
If it's not there it's in the basement or on the other side of the wall,
wherever the feed line is. 
Disconnect the gas flexible line from the hard pipe.
You should be able to pull the unit straight out from the wall 
& the horizontal section should slip out of the wall pass-through.
Once you cleared the wall, the other sections will unscrew from each other.
Let me know if this works...


----------



## R'Lee (Aug 21, 2014)

I actually thought about twist lock after I posted but, it didn't occur to me at the time;  those are rarely used near me.  Thanks DAKSY


----------

